# La danse andalouse ...



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

'La danse andalouse ...' is 'The andalusian dancing ...' in english 
I work with my young andalusian horse by foot since one year seriously, and two or three years gently. It's funny to see how he really love working like that, without be forced.

Tell me your advides, critical ... it'll help me, for the future.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing 
I fell in love with your horse


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, he really enjoys his job. Great work with him!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

What a beautiful guy you have. Congrats on your success with him.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

That's amazing. He is a gorgeous horse, and you've done an amazing job with him.


----------



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

Really ... thanks you for your comments and compliments !
I think, for him, it looks like more a game than a job


----------



## somthin funky (May 9, 2009)

Wow I love your horse!!!!!! 
I have a question..... do you speak in another landuage??
I watched some videos of you on youtube and you weren't speaking english!!!?????


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, beautiful horse and great job with him! You two make a great team! 



Somthin funky, it says in her signature that she is french.


----------



## somthin funky (May 9, 2009)

Oh hahhahaha im a bit tired and have been a bit spacey since yesterday... lol


----------



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks all of you !
Yes, I'm french, that's why I speack french in my videos :lol:


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Your horse is beautiful!  his demeanor is so lovely and you have done an amazing job as well. Great team work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllHorseStuff (Jun 17, 2011)

Great job, that's very impressive. How do you go about training your horse to rear like that?

Je suis aussi francais, votre andalou est magnifique!


----------

